# How can I stop my head moving to the right during my backswing?



## SirSliceAlot (Sep 15, 2011)

Having recently seen my swing on video (iphone at the range and a launch monitor with a pro) it has been pointed out to me how much my head shifts to the right during my backswing. The pro said it is not unusual and even some tour pros have a bit of head movement, but mine seems fairly extreme. I am 30 years old and of average fitness/suppleness. 
Pros advice was to practice with a ball under my right heel during the swing, which I have tried, but my playing partners have told me this is not stopping the movement when I'm playing on the course.
How can I stop this as I am sure it is having a part to play in my inconsistent full swing shots?


----------



## One Planer (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you also moving your chest away from the ball, maybe a little sway???


----------



## bobmac (Sep 15, 2011)

To help you get the feeling of staying centred over the ball, place a chair next to your right foot. If your have 2 chair place them as below...


----------



## SirSliceAlot (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you also moving your chest away from the ball, maybe a little sway???
		
Click to expand...

I think I might be swaying slightly yes. Any ideas why!?  

That drill looks useful Bob, I'll give it a go thanks! As a teaching pro what would you say the negative impacts of too much head movement are?


----------



## Monty_Brown (Sep 15, 2011)

I have about 6" lateral head movement to the right during my backswing, which my pro deliberaely introduced to ensure I was making a proper weight transition and not reverse-pivoting. Some pros may no like that, but he was adamant that it was worth doing even temporarily, as the weight transer benefits outweighed any potential ball-striking issues. 

Eventually he said we'd iron it back out to cut it down, but for now it's fine and not something I am bothered about.


----------



## One Planer (Sep 15, 2011)

I think I might be swaying slightly yes. Any ideas why!?
		
Click to expand...

How aggressive/fast is your backswing?

Maybe slowing it down a touch will help keep you centred, but I would wait for Bobs advice.


----------



## The23rdman (Sep 15, 2011)

Having recently seen my swing on video (iphone at the range and a launch monitor with a pro) it has been pointed out to me how much my head shifts to the right during my backswing. The pro said it is not unusual and even some tour pros have a bit of head movement, but mine seems fairly extreme. I am 30 years old and of average fitness/suppleness. 
Pros advice was to practice with a ball under my right heel during the swing, which I have tried, but my playing partners have told me this is not stopping the movement when I'm playing on the course.
How can I stop this as I am sure it is having a part to play in my inconsistent full swing shots?
		
Click to expand...

Most faults like this can be traced back to set-up and the first move off the ball. Do you have a video?


----------



## john0 (Sep 15, 2011)

That drill looks useful Bob, I'll give it a go thanks! As a teaching pro *what would you say the negative impacts of too much head movement are?*

Click to expand...

it will end up looking like this......


web page 

Sorry Homer, just a little fun, I couldnt resist


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 15, 2011)

That drill looks useful Bob, I'll give it a go thanks! As a teaching pro *what would you say the negative impacts of too much head movement are?*

Click to expand...

it will end up looking like this......


web page 

Sorry Homer, just a little fun, I couldnt resist  

Click to expand...

No sweat. Took this on Saturday in the afternoon. Bearing in mind I'd walked off the course in the morning as it was so badd it wasn't too bad. Too long again going back leads to the head starting up but otherwose pretty ok on the backswing. On the way down though its a cacophony of errors although I managed to hit that 6 iron flush, straight and about 150 yards


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2011)

Martin on the other video if you freeze your backswing three quarters the way back it looks in a great position for an iron. From there just play a punch shot, and forget trying to get the high finish. Your full swing just has too many moving parts.

I play sometimes with a three handicap at our club, who takes the club back less than half way, and hits the ball long and straight. Worked out he is so good because there is so little to go wrong in his swing. The longer the swing the more the timing has to be spot on.

Just trying to help.


----------



## SirSliceAlot (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the replys guys!


----------



## RGDave (Sep 16, 2011)

I have some drills. The ball under the right foot didn't work for me.

I use Bob's chair drill, and another "homemade" version PLUS my pro had a theory (totally in keeping with Bob, since we've discussed this) which I'll explain on a PM when I have time.

I'd like to do it now, but I'm on Dads taxi service....


----------



## SGC001 (Sep 16, 2011)

I wouldn't say cacophony, it's more a case of seeing early extension as the spine angle created at address is lost.

The last bit of the backswing shows the start of the loss of the spine angle, so a smoother B/s rhythm may help a little.

The issue seems to be the hands and arms wanting to work too much up and down and as a result the hips and shoulders don't clear enough. If you can maintain your spine angle, allow the hips and shoulders to clear more and trust in the hands and arms to follow it could help, but you really have to trust that the hands and arms work differently as it will likely feel outside and very around to you because they are working so much up and down atm. Maintaining the spine angle will also feel different, like the spine angle is steep.

You could also match things more to your hand and arm motion as an alternative.


----------

